# Constant high blood glucose in 12 year old



## Amanda102 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi, has anybody experienced days when their child is CONSTANTLY very high (14 - 21) and no ammount of increased insulin will bring them down? We travelled home from holiday in Florida on Sunday and her sugar levels have been high ever since.  She uses an omnipod and yesterday her nurse re set all her settings to significantly increase her insulin thinking it may be the end of her honeymoon period.  This has made no difference and even the nurse has admitted she doesn't know what is causing it.  She does not appear to be unwell so I can't put it down to that and, anyway extra insulin would bring her level down if that was the cause. Her control is normally very good so she is really stressed about this and so am I. Does anybody have any ideas what may be causing this??


----------



## Northerner (Apr 19, 2012)

Is it possible that the insulin has become compromised at all i.e. got too warm at some point?


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 19, 2012)

Stress is also a sure-fire way of raising BG. If the stress of the flight and possible jetlag have raised them, and then she's stressed about the high BGs, it can become a vicious circle.

Could it be hormonal, bearing in mind her age (my expertise falters at this point!) ?

Rob


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 19, 2012)

Try a different vial of insulin. 
One of the other Mum's had this problem with their daughter as well after a trip abroad. Worked out to be the insulin had lost it's potencey.


----------



## Amanda102 (Apr 19, 2012)

She was really stressed about the long flight as she is not keen on flying and then she has certainly been stressed about her high readings. I just find it hard to believe that stress can have such an effect!  I took her insulin in a frio cooler to America and kept it in the fridge while there, but I have just got some new from the doctor today and changed it so who knows??  If there is no improvement she is back to hospital to see the nurse tomorrow. Thank you all for your help.  This site is great!


----------



## Amanda102 (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh and Rob re the adolescent bit.  I am told she will go through even more difficulties when she gets to that stage, but she's not there yet!  I can only manage one hurdle at a time and sometimes not even that!


----------



## MeanMom (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi 

Just to confirm stress has a huge effect on my daughters levels - 'bad' stress making her high, good stress/excitement making her low 

Also growth hormones raise blood sugars. 

Welcome to my world, 

Good luck


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 19, 2012)

Rather you than me!! 

Us boys have a far easier time of it with diabetes (and pretty much everything else really ) and it must be really tough for parents.

I hope the new insulin sorts it. At least on a pump you'll know fairly soon.

Rob


----------



## Hanmillmum (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi, just to say hope you get it sorted soon.

 I've found with my little one if she has been running high for a bit with colds and bugs she can become fairly insulin resistant and require much much more insulin. It does get back to normal though and I'm sure your daughter's will too very soon


----------



## Monica (Apr 20, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Try a different vial of insulin.
> One of the other Mum's had this problem with their daughter as well after a trip abroad. Worked out to be the insulin had lost it's potencey.


That was me.



Amanda102 said:


> I took her insulin in a frio cooler to America and kept it in the fridge while there, but I have just got some new from the doctor today and changed it so who knows??  If there is no improvement she is back to hospital to see the nurse tomorrow. Thank you all for your help.  This site is great!



And I kept the insulin in the frio bag and the fridge too.


----------



## Amanda102 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you for all your responses!  Monicae and Pumper Sue,  your advice/experience on this occasion was invaluable.  I changed the insulin to some that was fresh from the chemist and since last night her readings have been much better!  She is 'buzzin'' to use a 12 year old's terminology and I am just hugely relieved.  I told the diabetic nurse this afternoon and she didn't seem to have come across this before, so you have educated her too.  In hindsight I think it was a problem with the fridge being too cold (some liquids froze in part, but not the insulin).  I didn't think about it at the time, I was more concerned about not letting it get warm, but now I think it very gradually deteriorated due to the low temperature.  I will take a fridge thermometer next time I travel!  I look forward to being able to share my experiences to help others in the future as you have with me.  Thanks to you all!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 20, 2012)

Glad to hear it Amanda


----------



## Monica (Apr 20, 2012)

Glad to hear you managed to sort it a bit quicker than me. I was fretting for quite a few weeks with Carol being high all the time. Only realised it was the insulin when she started a new batch.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 20, 2012)

Glad things have sorted themselves out Amanda  A buzzin teenager sounds  good luck


----------



## trophywench (Apr 21, 2012)

LOL - I was just saying elsewhere 'room' etc fridges are notoriously iffy.  Next time you go anywhere also takes some bubble wrap, put that in the fridge when you get there.  When it's cooled down a bit, wrap the insulin in it and place in fridge.  Should protect it from both extremes.


----------



## Amanda102 (Apr 21, 2012)

trophywench said:


> LOL - I was just saying elsewhere 'room' etc fridges are notoriously iffy.  Next time you go anywhere also takes some bubble wrap, put that in the fridge when you get there.  When it's cooled down a bit, wrap the insulin in it and place in fridge.  Should protect it from both extremes.



Great tip!  Thanks


----------



## Monica (Apr 22, 2012)

Amanda102 said:


> Great tip!  Thanks



I'll have to remember that too


----------

